# اساسيات الكهرباء



## ymselim (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
معى ملفات رائعة فى اساسيات الكهرباء والالكترونيات من شركة سيمنس وهو جيد للمبتدئين فى هذا العلم.
ونبدا ان شاء الله بالملف الاول 
وفقنا الله الى ما فيه الخير 
يوسف سليم


----------



## ymselim (24 نوفمبر 2007)

ان شاء الله سنرفق ملف كل اسبوع 
ولكم منى كل الشكر


----------



## م.الـحـربي (24 نوفمبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم ..

جزاكم الله خير على الملف .. نسأل الله ان ينفع به .

ونحن بانتظار الملفات ..


----------



## فراس الخياط (24 نوفمبر 2007)

وفقك الله الى كل خيرا وجعل ماتقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elmokhtar_sat (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## geniusse01 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور وجاري التحميل.


----------



## ymselim (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر لجميع الاخوة لتعليقاتهم القيمة
وموعدنا الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ymselim (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر لمروركم الكريم


----------



## ahmad fahmy (7 ديسمبر 2007)

Thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندس البارع2007 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافيه
كتاب روووووووعه


----------



## أوس مبدر (13 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## ابورسال (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو الأمين (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## الطيبات (21 ديسمبر 2007)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الحسام (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hythemforever (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## منذر 1 (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mhosny11 (14 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر للاخوة الاعضاء على مجهوداتهم


----------

